# horny? ...or just plain masculinity?



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

heya
i am beginning to discover that sadie is a 'one person' kinda bird...
luckily, that one person is me..
are all cockatiels like this? is it 'normal'?
he bangs his beak on my shoulder and on my bed and he whistles on my shoulder while his beak is on my cheek. Im the only he allows to scratch him and he sort of 'stalks' around his playpen with heartwings sometimes, like he's creeping around close to the ground moving very slowly...
he bites my dad when he tries to pick him up and he'll only go onto my mums shoulder if i put him there, and then he'll nip and climb on her head and try to pull her glasses off her face...

do i have a horny bird? or just a typical male?
any ideas or thoughts are welcomed with open arms cause i have absolutely no idea..!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the bopping is a normal male trait i would be asking you though how old is your tiel if under 14 months i would say he is just being a teenage bird right now


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

That's pretty much just a boy being a boy. Unless he's courting you with hops, heartwings and song, preening and trying to feed you, he's not interested in you as a mate. You're just his person.

Like Allen said, depending on his age he might be going through some hormonal changes, which would explain some unusual aggression and the amped up male behaviours.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cockatiels who have not had the opportunity to socialize and interact with different people may become possessive and protective of their human mate. They may bite you when someone else enters the room, thinking that biting will make you escape a threatening situation by "taking flight". Encourage all family members to talk to and spend time with your bird. Give family members a treat to drop into your bird's food dish each day. Have family members take turns changing cage papers. Hug family members in front of your bird so he can see that they are not a threat to you or to him.

- http://www.cockatielcottage.net/bite.html


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks guys
sadie is about 7 months old so maybe it is just teenage behaviour
ill try and get mum and dad to be the one's that give him treats for a while...thanks for that idea solace, hopefully that will work
im glad that im his 'person' but at the same time, biting other people wasnt part of the plan...
shall keep you updated as to how it goes..


----------

